# Playstation 4 not playing nice with dnsmasq



## timypcr (Oct 27, 2016)

Over the last 3 years or so I have used dnsmasq as a recursive DNS server within my home network. Using the below settings and the DHCP service within my SOHO router to assign IP address's and the DNS address to my dnsmasq server.

This has worked great with just about any device tossed on my network including Apple devices, windows machines, android phones/tablets, and a PS3. Recently I purchased a PS4 and when it utilizes the dnsmasq service no internet applications can connect (netflex, vue, browser, youtube, nothing) In order to get my PS4 to connect to the internet I have to either stop the dnsmasq service & reboot my PS4 or manually configured another DNS server under the PS4's networking settings.

DNS addresses assigned by DHCP service on SOHO router

Primary 192.168.1.31 (dnsmasq server)

Secondary 8.8.8.8 (Google public dns) 

dnsmasq.conf


```
# Configuration file for dnsmasq.

# Never forward plain names (without a dot or domain part)
domain-needed
# Never forward addresses in the non-routed address spaces.
bogus-priv

# Change this line if you want dns to get its upstream servers from
# somewhere other that /etc/resolv.conf
resolv-file=/etc/resolv.dnsmasq

strict-order

# If you want dnsmasq to change uid and gid to something other
# than the default, edit the following lines.
user=dnsmasq
group=dnsmasq


# Set this (and domain: see below) if you want to have a domain
# automatically added to simple names in a hosts-file.
expand-hosts

domain=home.lan

# For debugging purposes, log each DNS query as it passes through
# dnsmasq.
log-facility=/var/log/dnsmasq.log
#log-dhcplog-queries
log-queries

# Log lots of extra information about DHCP transactions.

# Include another lot of configuration options.

#tune up
dns-forward-max=150
cache-size=10000

#conf-file=
```

hosts


```
#
::1           localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1       localhost localhost.my.domain
#
192.168.1.31 main
192.168.1.112 websrv1
192.168.1.111 websrv2
192.168.1.113 sftp1
192.168.1.114 vpn1
192.168.1.1 fw
192.168.1.2 desktop
192.168.1.7 cisco
192.168.1.35 pbx


#stop BTsync from calling home
127.0.0.1  t.usyncapp.com
127.0.0.1  usyncapp.com
127.0.0.1  www.usyncapp.com
```

Any help would be great!


----------



## timypcr (Nov 8, 2016)

anyone?


----------

